
Why Are Prime-Age Men Vanishing from the Labor Force? (2018) [pdf] - luu
https://www.kansascityfed.org/~/media/files/publicat/econrev/econrevarchive/2018/1q18tuzemen.pdf
======
anovikov
Isn't this just a reflection of women' higher participation rate? For every
several women who join the workforce, there is one man who stays home as stay-
at-home pop. And yes especially the poorer educated ones, because they make
less than their wives, so what's the problem about it.

At least that explains the chart before mid-1990s. By that point, women
participation rate plateaued, but also a generation X entered workforce
massively, and they are less career-focused and care more about work-life
balance, because they never seen poverty and not anxious about it - being
amply provided in their childhoods in 1970s and 1980s by their parents.

Which by the way, also explains why incomes stagnate to a great degree. People
simply don't want to work nearly as hard as their parents did and want to
enjoy their lives properly instead. Hardly a bad thing.

